# Flange types



## aati badri (23 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.lesker.com/newweb/flanges/pdf/kjlced09_sec01_pages2-10_technicalnotes.pdf


----------



## aati badri (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Images for flange types - Report images


----------



## aati badri (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Carbon and Stainless Steel Welding,Flange Supplier,Welding Neck flange,Slip-On flange,Blind flange Exporter, Welding Neck flange, Manufacturer, Forged Flanges, supplier, Raised- Face Flanges


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس عبد العاطي


----------



## gaber osman (23 أكتوبر 2012)

واللة يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى فكرتنى بالفلانشات والحوارات بتاعت الفلانشان والفلانشة دى slip on flange ولا welding neck flange طيب والفلانشة دى class 150 ولا class 300 و'طيب الفلانشة دى standard ولا special flange طيب لو هية special طيب هية كام هول ولو جبت الفلانشة عدد الهول نفسة تلاقى الهول مشجيين قصاد بعض نضطر نسد الهول الموجود ونفتح هول جديد لما وصلت لمرحلة اخيرة ذهقت من حاجة اسمها فلانشات وبقيت اقول للراجل بتاع المشتريات اشترى اى حاجة وبقيت بعمل شبلونة كرتون على الاخرام الموجودة وبريح دماغى وربنا يكرم


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فى مجهوداتك يا هندسة


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> واللة يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى فكرتنى بالفلانشات والحوارات بتاعت الفلانشان والفلانشة دى slip on flange ولا welding neck flange طيب والفلانشة دى class 150 ولا class 300 و'طيب الفلانشة دى standard ولا special flange طيب لو هية special طيب هية كام هول ولو جبت الفلانشة عدد الهول نفسة تلاقى الهول مشجيين قصاد بعض نضطر نسد الهول الموجود ونفتح هول جديد لما وصلت لمرحلة اخيرة ذهقت من حاجة اسمها فلانشات وبقيت اقول للراجل بتاع المشتريات اشترى اى حاجة وبقيت بعمل شبلونة كرتون على الاخرام الموجودة وبريح دماغى وربنا يكرم



فعلا كثيرا ما يحدث الخطأ
بأن تكون الفلنشة المطلوبة غير فلنشة المحبس مثلا
لذلك يجب تحديد الفلنشة الموجودة
والمتعارف عليه هو نوعين
1- DIN ودا طبعا مواصفات الماني للملم
2- ANSI وممكن تقول ASTM للبوصة

اليك ال ANSI
http://www2.sandvik.com/sandvik/014...713003a11b1/$FILE/ATT6APGO/3 ANSI Flanges.pdf
ثم DIN 
DIN Flange Dimensions


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)

DIN

http://www2.sandvik.com/sandvik/0140/internet/se01593.nsf/0/3e0c850d5a3c3fd2412567f0003b35a2/$FILE/ATTOIWLA/6%20DIN%20Flanges.pdf


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## nofal (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكراتي يا مهندسين
طاهر\جابر
محمد\ورجل الصناعة


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخ نوفل


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن كل ما قدمته لنا


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد تشجيعك ودعمك الدائم لي 
يشعرني بانني اقدم ما يفيد


----------



## باهر سمير (26 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مواضيع المهندس عبد العاطى تتميز بالاتى :-
1- دائما يذهب حيث لا يذهب الاخرون ... فتجد مواضيعه اغلبها عن مواضيع غفلنا عنها جميعا مثل هذا الموضوع و كذلك موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191711.html باجزائه كلها 
2- فيض المعلومات المدعمه لكل موضوع بالصور و ملفات البى دى اف و المواقع المختصه و المتخصصه فى هذا المجال و كل ما يخص الموضوع فى الاكواد 

و يعيبها (فى رايى فقط) ان اخونا الفاضل يدخل الى الموضوع مباشره بدون مقدمات فتجد ان موضوعه الرئيسى بدا و انتهى برابط ثم استمر طوفان الروابط ينهمر لاكثر من 10 مشاركات دون ان تدرى عن اى شئ يتحدث الموضوع و هل انت فى حاجه الى تحميل تلك الملفات ام انك تمتلكها بالفعل و هل تستحق ان تخسر وقتا فى مطالعتها ام انها خارج دائره اهتمامهم 

اخى عبد العاطى ...
نبذه عن الموضوع و قليل من التوضيح قبل طرحه اثابكم الله 

احبك فى الله يا صديقى الصعيدى و اتمنى مقابلتك


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

باهر سمير قال:


> الله يبارك فيك



باهر الباهر
بارك الله فيك وفي من تحب


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> مواضيع المهندس عبد العاطى تتميز بالاتى :-
> 1- دائما يذهب حيث لا يذهب الاخرون ... فتجد مواضيعه اغلبها عن مواضيع غفلنا عنها جميعا مثل هذا الموضوع و كذلك موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191711.html باجزائه كلها
> 2- فيض المعلومات المدعمه لكل موضوع بالصور و ملفات البى دى اف و المواقع المختصه و المتخصصه فى هذا المجال و كل ما يخص الموضوع فى الاكواد
> 
> ...



شكرا يا صديقي
كل القصة والسر
انني اريد ان اشارك
ولكني لا استطيع ان ابحر في عباب بحر مواضيعكم الجامدة
وجيت في الحاجات الصغيرة واتصدرت:82:
كلنا مع بعض ويدا بيد سوف نغلق كل الثغرات ونقدم للشباب عمل متكامل
بخصوص عيوب مواضيعي
شكرا لتنبيهي
ورحم الله رجلا اهدى الي عيوبي
وسوف احاول بشتى الطرق تلافيها لاحقا
ويجب ان نكون مرايا لبعض
كما قيل الرجل مرآة اخيه


----------



## zanitty (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> شكرا يا صديقي
> كل القصة والسر
> انني اريد ان اشارك
> ولكني لا استطيع ان ابحر في عباب بحر مواضيعكم الجامدة
> ...


و الله يا اخى انى احبك فى الله 
و ترددت كثيرا قبل ان اكتب عيوب مواضيعك و اتردد مع الجميع حتى لا اكون باثا للاحباط لرجل كل ذنبه انه يحاول مساعده الاخرين


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير للأخ عبد العاطى البدرى بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (11 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا اخى انى احبك فى الله
> و ترددت كثيرا قبل ان اكتب عيوب مواضيعك و اتردد مع الجميع حتى لا اكون باثا للاحباط لرجل كل ذنبه انه يحاول مساعده الاخرين



وانا كذلك احبك في الله
لكن لم التردد يا اخي
لو لم نتعلم النقد ونتقبله سنظل في مكاننا غير المشرف بين الامم
النقد ليس تثبيطا للهمم او الاحباط
ومساعدة الاخرين ليس ذنبا كما تعلم


----------



## aati badri (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للأخ عبد العاطى البدرى بارك الله فيك



شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## hikal007 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

